# Уже 2 месяца на больничном после операции



## ТАНЮШКА36 (17 Фев 2013)

Уже 2 месяца на больничном после операции, а боль в пояснице так и не проходит, у меня вообще такое ощущение, что я чувствую этот имплантант! Когда делаю гимнастику, постоянно прислушиваюсь к своей спине, и постоянно новые ощущения. Надеялась, что после операции хотя-бы через месяц смогу вернуться к нормальной жизни, но что-то пока не получается! Расскажите, кто уже прошел через это, как долго боль не отпускает?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Фев 2013)

а что делали?


----------



## neVRU (18 Фев 2013)

ТАНЮШКА36 написал(а):


> Уже 2 месяца на больничном после операции, а боль в пояснице так и не проходит, у меня вообще такое ощущение, что я чувствую этот имплантант! Когда делаю гимнастику, постоянно прислушиваюсь к своей спине, и постоянно новые ощущения. Надеялась, что после операции хотя-бы через месяц смогу вернуться к нормальной жизни, но что-то пока не получается! Расскажите, кто уже прошел через это, как долго боль не отпускает?


Почитайте тему "кто сделал операцию...",там прооперированые много чего интересного пишут.


----------



## ТАНЮШКА36 (18 Фев 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а что делали?


Операция 11.12.2012г. дисксеквестрэктомия в 5 поясничном-1крестцовом сегменте с межтеловым спондилодезом титановыми винтовым имплантом 12 мм "Дальмин" Пишу, как написано в выписке из больницы!


----------



## ТАНЮШКА36 (18 Фев 2013)

neVRU написал(а):


> Почитайте тему "кто сделал операцию...",там прооперированые много чего интересного пишут.


Там конечно много что пишут, многие через месяц выходят на работу, как новенькие, а кто-то через месяц делает новую операцию! Я понимаю, что каждый организм индивидуален, но хотелось бы узнать, ощущение имплантанта кто-то чувствует? У меня мама сделала 2 операции на позвоночнике, одну без импланта, а вторую с имплантом, но она не чувствует инородное тело! А у меня "ощущение", что мне кол воткнули в позвоночник, причем где-то внизу!


----------



## neVRU (18 Фев 2013)

По вашему импланту, к сожалению, сказать ничего не могу, у меня diam.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Фев 2013)

ТАНЮШКА36 написал(а):


> Операция 11.12.2012г. дисксеквестрэктомия в 5 поясничном-1крестцовом сегменте с межтеловым спондилодезом титановыми винтовым имплантом 12 мм "Дальмин" Пишу, как написано в выписке из больницы!


Беспокоит боль локально в пояснице? Температура тела какая? Что в анализах крови? Снимки делали?


----------



## ТАНЮШКА36 (19 Фев 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Беспокоит боль локально в пояснице? Температура тела какая? Что в анализах крови? Снимки делали?


Боль именно в пояснице, я не могу сказать, что она невыносимая, но отдает куда-то в копчик. Наклоняться не могу. Температура нормальная, анализ крови не делала, а снимки по плану в марте.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Фев 2013)

Сделайте снимки и сдайте общий анализ крови. Пока что внятного  ничего сказать немогу.


----------

